# Kettenführung - keine ISCG-Laschen vorhanden



## softbiker (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

möchte mir über den Winter eine Kettenführung gönnen. Sprich weg von drei Blättern vorne und evtl. 2 oder gar nur Singlespeed, darüber bin ich mir noch nicht klar. 

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Da mein FR keine ISCG-Laschen hat, kommt wohl nur eine Kettenführung mit Trettlagerklemmung in Frage, oder gibt es auch so Adapter die man klemmen kann die drei Löcher haben damit man eine normale Kefü rannschrauben kann.

Für konkrete Vorschläge und Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Grüße Michi


----------



## haha (8. Dezember 2008)

bei vielen kefüs mit iscg aufnahme sind adapter dabei, die ans innenlager geklemmt werden und an die die kefü mit iscg geschraubt werden kann.
z.B. bei der e.13 lg1.
wenn du auf jedes gramm schaust, ist eine kefü mit innenlagerklemmung meist leichter, da so ein adapter meisten etwas massiver ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich häng mich da mal dran: 
Gibt's Empfehlungen für 'ne leichte Kettenführung für Innenlagermontage?
Ich habe diese gefunden, es darf aber auch günstiger sein?!?
Montieren will ich das Teil in erster Linie, um Chainsuck auszuschließen. Einsatzzweck ist Tour.

Edit: Schaltbar sollte das Teil sein.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. Dezember 2008)

ich hab an meinem FR die truvativ shiftguide. wer keinen wert auf optik und gewicht legt und nur auf funktion und preis (20-30euro) ist damit bestens bedient. für zwei ritzel optimale schaltbarkeit, unauffällig im betrieb und dank der stahlplatte (ich schon X mal drauf gesprungen) hab ich die rolle und platte immer wieder sauber ausbiegen können. wird im tretlager geklemmt, braucht keine aufnahme.


----------



## haha (8. Dezember 2008)

die shiftguide ist wirklich stabil, aber leider auch bleischwer.
eine gute alternative ist die zweig oder dreist von g-junkies.
die kommt an mein helius dran. hier mal der link: http://www.g-junkies.de/index.html


----------



## softbiker (8. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> die shiftguide ist wirklich stabil, aber leider auch bleischwer.
> eine gute alternative ist die zweig oder dreist von g-junkies.
> die kommt an mein helius dran. hier mal der link: http://www.g-junkies.de/index.html



Also ich muss sagen dass gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut. Auch der Rockring ist schlich gehalten. Sehr schön.


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Dezember 2008)

ich bekomme die tage eine neue lg1. da sollte auch der adapter beiliegen. schick mir ne email wenn du den brauchst, dann schick ich dir das teil rüber. geht ja gar nicht wenns biken wegen drei fehlenden löchern nicht möglich ist.


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2008)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen dass gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut. Auch der Rockring ist schlich gehalten. Sehr schön.



Die Dreist fahre ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr, nur deren Rockring ist Gülle, viel zu dünn! Ich hab mir da den Shaman Rockring drangebastelt,
für mich der ideale Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Stabilität!

Hier noch ein Bild.







Gruß Guru.


----------



## Falco Mille (10. Dezember 2008)

Nicolai BB-Mount ISCG Adapter zur Tretlagerklemmung gibt's beim freundlichen Nicolai Stützpunkt oder per UPS Nachnahme auch bei uns direkt, für 19,32 EUR netto.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Dezember 2008)

oh... falco lebt auch noch.


----------



## softbiker (23. Januar 2009)

So nu muss ich dass Thema nochmal hochholen.

Wollte mir für vorne jetzt den schönen Saint-Umwerfer kaufen der für zwoa Ritzel ausgelegt ist, jetz kenn ich mich nur gar nimma aus.

Ich hab ja ne 68er Tretlager-Breite. Nu schreibt schimanoo dass der nur für die 83er Breite ausgelegt ist das die Kettenlinie dann ideal wäre.

Sie meinen auch dass man dafür den SLX Umwerfer nehmen soll.

Den Zweipunkt-Raster macht ja der Hebel da ist es wurst ob saint oder SLX.

Meine Frage: Wenn ich mir da jetzt so einen Adapter drannfummel wieviel macht dass denn an Tretlagerbreite mehr aus. Oder ist es eh sinnvoll gleich eine Kettenführung mit Tretlagerklemmung zu nehmen. 

Wohl gemerkt ich möchte vorne noch 2-fach fahren können. Nun hat der Falxo ja gemeint dass die Rahmen alle am Besten mit den Shiftguides laufen, ich diese jedoch ziemlich poplig finde.

Vielleicht kann ma mal jemand weiderhoifa.

Danke Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

